# Looking for Hunting partner in Tulsa area



## Tim-in-OK (Aug 23, 2011)

I 80% bowhunt. Kansas and Iowa (when you can draw in!!!) for Whitetail, and would also hunt some here in Oklahoma. Gun hunting in Colorado for Elk & Mulies this year (2011) and also doing a Whitetail hunt in Alberta. I would love to find another hunter that would like to double-up on some trips. I am retired, kinda (ha). I have been bowhunting since 1964, so have a few stories, and kills. While the aggressive backpacking in Colorado I did in the 70's and 80's may be limited now, I will still travel, at the drop of a hat, to go on a hunt. First post I've ever made, anywhere I think. Desperate I guess. Yes, my 2 old archery hunting partners have been down and out for over 10 years, and others just don't have the fire anymore. I found it somewhat difficult to get logged-in to this thing, don't know if it is legal, but my direct email is [email protected] , in case you can see this post but can't reply because of sign-up difficulties. I live in Broken Arrow.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT. You might want to post in the State Section under Oklahoma for a hunting partners in your area. Here's the link for you,
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=201


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Tim.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome To Archery Talk!


----------



## Tim-in-OK (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, I just did. Looks like someone should start a site to 'match-make' hunters. Would probably have to be a non-profit site (ha). I also have good friends in South Africa, and bow-hunted there several times during the 90's. Didn't mention it in my post because I didn't want to give the impression I had a lot of money, because I don't. But I do have enough to travel and hunt some. Just trying to figure out a diplomatic way of saying that. Thanks again, Tim


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

